# L1 Luxe Lights



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have any Luxe owners, if there are any, done the blue light adaptation and if so, where did you get the info from?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Surely you'd be able to pick up some strip lighting units that would fit in the L1 casing from a maplin or somewhere like that and then wire it all in to the old light power supply?


----------



## idensie (Apr 7, 2013)

I have an early L1 Luxe machine that I retrofitted with a lighting kit. I simply got it from Reiss, he couriered it to me in NZ and emailed me the installation instructions. It is a white light led kit but I am happy with it and think it looks great!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Love to see some pics of it idensie! How is it behaving? Presumably some early teething problems down to the distance and couriers but once those nuts are tightened up, it is worth it!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Have any Luxe owners, if there are any, done the blue light adaptation and if so, where did you get the info from?


David, you should really go the full distance here - I'm thinking Saturday Night Fever dance floor lights - pulsating and changing colour. While I think of it, you could have different colours to reflect different bean varietals? Maybe not!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think we should expand this idea and add velour in somewhere , perhaps on the steam tap or around the drip tray , small disco ball off the water tap?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Bell-bottom portafilter and lsd basket.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I like to hang a small tinsel curtain just in front of the group head - adds a bit of drama.

Also, some dry ice in the drip tray is a nice touch. Particularly if you light it with colour-changing LEDs in the bottom of the tray.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

See Rolo, I always knew you had a feminine side to you..!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Am I in the right forum?

this is coffeeforums.co.uk???

and not Kirstie's decorate your rig.co.uk?


----------



## idensie (Apr 7, 2013)

I didn't realise that that would have been my first post! I've been a long time lurker but obviously I don't post a lot. I have followed the Londinium story since October last year and ordered mine shortly after that.

Like you say dfk41, some of the first machines were damaged in transit (mine included), but from what I can see Reiss has done his best and significantly improved the packaging to stop transit damage occurring in the future. Once I sorted out the teething problems I haven't looked back. It was well worth it and there are definitely no regrets! I always found Reiss great to deal with. He would often answer my emails straight away, even though they arrived in the middle of the night from NZ. I spoke to Reiss on skype and by phone and he bent over backwards to ensure I was happy with my Londinium.

But back to the theme of the original post.

Here are a couple of pictures of my Londinium Luxe.


----------



## idensie (Apr 7, 2013)

Mrboots2u,disco ball you say... ask and you shall receive!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

idensie said:


> Mrboots2u,disco ball you say... ask and you shall receive!
> View attachment 3233


Ha ha , now I want you to put velour on the steam wand .....


----------



## idensie (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry, I don't have any velour on hand, how about some coffee pictures instead?


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Lights in an L1 sound excellent! Are you lot the coffee version of boy racers with their neon lights and loud exhausts "Pimp My Lever" springs to mind!

Excellent micro foam on the apple idensie, and welcome!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

surprised nobody has mentioned a strobe light yet, activated when the lever is not in the 'home' position.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Last time I come on here and ask a half sensible question!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Last time I come on here and ask a half sensible question!


Which half exactly??


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The half addressed to Luxe owners, not you steel sided rabble....lol


----------

